# Isolated power supply



## Mike McLane (Oct 5, 2020)

Mission Engineering has a handy little box that takes a "master" 5 VDC input and renders 5/ea 9 VDC *isolated* outputs. How hard would it be to make a PCB for something like that, sans the voltage conversion component? I can get 9 VDC to it, I just need something that can isolate the outputs, especially with enough current capacity to power the digital stuff. Anybody know anything about this stuff????


----------

